# Vento em 2008



## roger (12 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

Sabem como foi o ano de 2008 em termos de vento? Foi normal ou atípico?

Obrigado.

Cumprimentos,

Rodrigo Duarte


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Dados de médias de vento só se conseguem pedindo directamente ao IM, mas sempre em troca de uma soma monetária. Existe pela internet dados com rajadas e médias diárias (por exemplo), mas dificilmente se chega a alguma conclusão em relação ao que pretendes saber.


----------

